# The end of Spinners?



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

Has he been banned?


----------



## Shaun (18 Sep 2008)

Yes.


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

No mention of him on the members list any more!


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

Oh, what did he do?


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Sep 2008)

Do you really need to ask?


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

There is no great explanation needed.
Except to say that putting all his faults aside, his posts and the behaviour they 'encouraged' in him and others was simply making a headache for the moderators and too much attention to be concentrated on one individual.


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

Seems a shame as he was a nice guy beneath the bluster. Also one of the CC characters and a valued contributor.


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> Seems a shame as he was a nice guy beneath the bluster. Also one of the CC characters and a valued contributor.



You can still find him on UK Rec Cycling, YACF etc...

Anyway, he is like the proverbial phoenix...


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> You can still find him on UK Rec Cycling, YACF etc...
> 
> Anyway, he is like the proverbial *phoenix...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> He's got a carpet?


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

There seems to be another user called sternwood who also seems to have disappeared.


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

I think Pheonix is a reference to the awful smell of burnt feathers.


----------



## spandex (18 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> There seems to be another user called sternwood who also seems to have disappeared.



I had seen that and could think why he had n/a as his posts count


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

spandex said:


> I had seen that and could think why he had n/a as his posts count



Maybe it is all linked to the credit crunch and Shaun can't afford to keep so many users on board any more?


----------



## spandex (18 Sep 2008)




----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

I think Spinners and Sternwood were seen earlier carrying cardboard boxes filled with personal possessions, items of stationary/bog roll/bin liners etc. and DVD's full of members lists and other confidential data from CycleChat towers.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (18 Sep 2008)

Oh well, he can always re-register from a different email address.


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> Maybe it is all linked to the credit crunch and Shaun can't afford to keep so many users on board any more?



Did you know CycleChat moderators play snap with a bespoke pack of Most Wanted Iraqi Playing Cards, but instead of despots and Baathists they've reprinted them with the avatars and usernames of CC's most troublesome members. When Shaun snaps - you're history. BTW Dom, you're the Jack of Knaves...


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Oh well, he can always re-register from a different email address.


Still have the same IP though


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> Still have the same IP though



You can disguise your IP address...


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> Did you know CycleChat moderators play snap with a bespoke pack of Most Wanted Iraqi Playing Cards, but instead of despots and Baathists they've reprinted them with the avatars and usernames of CC's most troublesome members. When Shaun snaps - you're history. BTW Dom, you're the Jack of Knaves...



Mods actually make all decisions using an Ouija Board and the names of forummers are read from ectoplasm produced by Admin.


----------



## domtyler (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> Did you know CycleChat moderators play snap with a bespoke pack of Most Wanted Iraqi Playing Cards, but instead of despots and Baathists they've reprinted them with the avatars and usernames of CC's most troublesome members. When Shaun snaps - you're history. BTW Dom, you're the Jack of Knaves...



Bugger! 

I think I might get my username changed pronto, they'll never know! Shhhh...


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> You can disguise your IP address...




but not your posting style....


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> but not your posting style....



I've fooled you - I am Spinners too!


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> I've fooled you - I am Spinners too!



Mods!


----------



## ChrisKH (18 Sep 2008)

No, I'm Spindrift!


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Sep 2008)

try cutting and pasting half the day's edition of the Daily Mail first......

(Strange that someone so 'left' seems to spend so much of his time reading the Daily Mail, must be a laugh round Spinners' house.....)


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (18 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> Still have the same IP though



One registration from yahoo/hotmail at home
Another from work address.

You can stop rolling your eyes now.


----------



## Spindrft (18 Sep 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> No, I'm Spindrift!




I'm Spindrift!!!


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> One registration from yahoo/hotmail at home
> Another from work address.
> 
> You can stop rolling your eyes now.



Probably does that but both would be in the logs. Anyway if he went to the right lengths he could be anonymous but he would still be Spinners and would eventually be rumbled.

I don't have slitty satanic eyes like you though.


----------



## Chuffy (18 Sep 2008)

He's got more back-ups than he put backs up. If he doesn't have a couple of spare IDs on standby for this place then I'll be offering Zimzum a blowjob within the month. Back on C+ he was always rumbled within, oooh, about a dozen posts. His latest incarnation will be going on my Ignore list as soon as it appears...

I would post some windy guff about what a sad loss and how he was a really nice guy really, but as I'm an honest Chuffy and thought he was an obnoxious twat I won't...


----------



## Chuffy (18 Sep 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> try cutting and pasting half the day's edition of the Daily Mail first......
> 
> (Strange that someone so 'left' seems to spend so much of his time reading the Daily Mail, must be a laugh round Spinners' house.....)


There's probably some correlation with the number of right-wingers who spend their time reading the Guardian, frothing on CiF and knitting voodoo dolls of Polly Toynbee.....


----------



## bonj2 (19 Sep 2008)

He was a cock. Good riddance.


----------



## zimzum42 (19 Sep 2008)

Bonj has summed it up nicely!

As for newspapers, just read the Daily Star, much easier on the blood pressure!!!!


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2008)

Enough said I think.


----------

